# blades, blades, and more blades!



## slfd721 (Nov 20, 2015)

good morning gents!

i am in search of the exmark original mower blades that are 19 1/2 inches long with a 15/16 hole and a HIGH lift on the back. picked up a new set and it is not the same. i really like the old ones does anyone have any ideas where to get ahold of some good ones? they were off an exmark lazer z with a triton 56 inch deck.

many thanks!


----------



## blades (Nov 20, 2015)

JThomasparts.com or EXmark dealer


----------



## stihlx8 (Nov 20, 2015)

or someplace that sells Oregon blades, much better quality and thicker I think.


----------



## slfd721 (Nov 22, 2015)

the biggest thing im looking for is that high lift wing on it are the oregon blades comparable in that aspect?


----------



## stihlx8 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes I believe so. I run the mulching blades and they have alittle more lift than Exmark


----------



## slfd721 (Nov 27, 2015)

awesome ill take a look thanks guys!


----------

